# Smallest Tank on UKAPS?



## NanoJames (17 Oct 2013)

Hi everyone
Just posting a picture of my *3 LITRE*  fully planted tank! No CO2, no filter, no heater, just water changes and a desk lamp! I've got 4 small Neocaridina that bred in my 20 litre nano to keep it clean too as it gets a bit of sunlight.




















Cheers


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Oct 2013)

Very nice mate and good to see you haven't gone completely salty on us 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoJames (17 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Very nice mate and good to see you haven't gone completely salty on us


  How dare you even suggest such a thing Ali?! It's something to keep me occupied! I'm quite surprised at how well the HC is doing seeing as it's not getting any CO2 at all.


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Oct 2013)

I have hc growing in a no co2 no frets tank at the moment. It growing up rather than out mind 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoJames (17 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> I have hc growing in a no co2 no frets tank at the moment. It growing up rather than out mind


 It may grow slow, but it's still healthy! It seems strange that so many people talk about how there is no way HC can be grown without CO2. James and Ali: HC Pioneers!


----------



## Gypsum (8 Nov 2013)

Sorry to disappoint chaps but I think some of the tanks featured in the pico contest UKAPS did a few years ago may win on being the smallest on UAKPS and on growing HC without CO2.
UKAPS Pico Contest Judging thread. | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Check it out for some great inspiration


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Nov 2013)

They are cracking I was just looking over their the other day!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoJames (8 Nov 2013)

Gypsum said:


> Sorry to disappoint chaps but I think some of the tanks featured in the pico contest UKAPS did a few years ago may win on being the smallest on UAKPS and on growing HC without CO2. UKAPS Pico Contest Judging thread. | UK Aquatic Plant Society Check it out for some great inspiration


 I think you beat me there! Some brilliant tanks in there, especially the light bulb one!


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Nov 2013)

Nice1 James
Is that the hc from me?
I'm thinking about doing a hc low tech not sure if I'm buying a new tank or not. I'm going to cheat and dry start it, then feed it loads of co2 for the transition then wean it off to make it low tech


----------



## NanoJames (17 Nov 2013)

> Nice1 James
> Is that the hc from me?
> I'm thinking about doing a hc low tech not sure if I'm buying a new tank or not. I'm going to cheat and dry start it, then feed it loads of co2 for the transition then wean it off to make it low tech


Sorry Andy, I completely missed your reply! Yes this is your HC, it's spread and gained height since these pictures though and is a nice green colour! I did the DSM method to get roots established and dosed liquid carbon for a short while but now this tank never gets dosed. I think the natural sunlight does the plants a lot of good.


----------

